# ariens snowblower



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Ariens home page:

http://www.ariens.com/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## lonetraveler (1 mo ago)

It’s 1976-77-78 year model
I have one 922020 serial 007079. Do you have a picture of oil dipstick? I changed oil and found there is no dipstick on the oil cap. Not sure how much oil should I add into. Thanks


----------



## Thom Paine (Nov 24, 2021)

lonetraveler said:


> It’s 1976-77-78 year model
> I have one 922020 serial 007079. Do you have a picture of oil dipstick? I changed oil and found there is no dipstick on the oil cap. Not sure how much oil should I add into. Thanks


use a magnet; check for fallen dipstick ...

drain oil, add mfr. stated amount. then check with a straw or measuring instrument for future knowledge.

use the engine model and serial number to locate parts and diagrams.


----------



## lonetraveler (1 mo ago)

Thank you for your suggestion. I will try magnetic. Most likely it’s plastic oil stick. Manual does not mention oil volume and parts number of the oil cap. The oil cap is couple inches above oil drain plug. Maybe there is no stick at all? Maybe it doesn’t matter even fill it up since the cap is at bottom of the engine?


----------



## Thom Paine (Nov 24, 2021)

This may help a bit:
model HS50-67008B parts diagram

AND:
Tecumseh parts


----------



## lonetraveler (1 mo ago)

Great. Thank you. I found the parts number according to your link. Tecumseh 27625 Plug Oil Filler NOS OEM PART YELLOW GASKET. There is no dipstick on the cap. Maybe the oil filler is located on the lower portion of the engine. You will not damage the engine even fill it up. The old oil was very full when I bought it. It runs without any issue. No just need tune it up to make it blow snow effectively.


----------



## lonetraveler (1 mo ago)

Some vintage ariens owners on YouTube answered oil volume about 500-600 ml. So it is about right. I drained old oil about 500 ml, plus spill and soaked on paper towels.


----------



## notnew2diy (Sep 1, 2017)

lonetraveler said:


> I changed oil and found there is no dipstick on the oil cap.


I have 2 briggs engines that have no oil dip stick. 
You refill oil until it starts to run out the fill hole.

HTH...Don.


----------



## 660catman (Aug 25, 2019)

notnew2diy said:


> I have 2 briggs engines that have no oil dip stick.
> You refill oil until it starts to run out the fill hole.
> 
> HTH...Don.


That’s all I do on my vintage 1976 Toro snowblower with a 5hp Tecumseh engine. No dipsticks, just caps. 
I bought it new and still using it.


Retired guy from Southern Manitoba, Canada.


----------



## lonetraveler (1 mo ago)

Thank you guys. Good to know. I found the parts number and pictures of it. There is no dipstick. Also I learned that for those engines with fill at an angle at lower part of the engine. Fill the oil until flow out when engine is level. I have ariens 80’s or 90’s ST824, ST924. They might looks ugly, since I painted the rusty part into black, but they are absolutely workhorses. Just bought a ST520 for $25, which is still in good appearance but not starting at that time. I fixed and lubricated the throttle cable; fixed the electric starter, cleaned up the carburetor, add a fuel shut off valve. Change an auger belt. Tight up the chute. It’s running now. But It drives very slow. Auger spins slow as well. Might need further tune up for throwing real snow.


----------

